# My Clown Knife



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I was able to get some alright face shots of my Clown yesterday, but he's so damn quick that getting a body shot was next to impossible. I also recorded me hand feeding him as well. Enjoy!




























And here's the link to the video, excuse the quality, for some reason with a Canon Powershot and an HD SD card I can't get good video quality when focused on fish tanks, who knew?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPtmdUagm_o


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Some good pics you got there. What size tank do you have it in?


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Ghost Knife said:


> Some good pics you got there. What size tank do you have it in?


He's in a 33g long at the moment and yes, I'm quite aware on how big they get. I'll upgrade when need be. He's by himself too so nothing besides the tank size is stunting his growth.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Chaos553 said:


> He's in a 33g long at the moment and yes, I'm quite aware on how big they get. I'll upgrade when need be. He's by himself too so nothing besides the tank size is stunting his growth.


I've personally seen them get over 2' long and over 1' tall.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Ghost Knife said:


> I've personally seen them get over 2' long and over 1' tall.


Same here. It's crazy how they grow with the big hump on their back. I've seen a Royal Clown Knife at about a foot and a half, biggest regular clown I saw was about a foot or so.

It was one of those fish that I've always wanted since I started the hobby, but I could never get since I never had the experience/tank mates. He's very friendly, very active, and loves the attention when someone walks in the room. He'll skim the tank sometimes too, kind of reminds me of an Arowana.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

I like the amount of spots he has. It looks like 11 or 12 per side. I have had several Clowns over the years and won't get one unless he has a good many spots on both sides.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Chard56 said:


> I like the amount of spots he has. It looks like 11 or 12 per side. I have had several Clowns over the years and won't get one unless he has a good many spots on both sides.


He has 11-12 noticeable spots in the picture, but he has 3-4 smaller spots at the tip of his tail which you can't see in the pictures. It's pretty crazy though because when I bought him, he was so beat up and his spots were so faint that I didn't think he was going to live long in my tank. He had maybe, 5 spots per side, very VERY faint. Only took about 2-3 weeks of good tank maintenance and proper diet to pep him right up .

I appreciate the compliments too, thanks!


----------

